# 200W Eleaf iStick TC Express Kit



## Cobrali (18/4/16)

Ooh..how would this iStick compare to the rx200? Also a 200W mod, 3 batteries..seems like a lot of companies are all going 200W..

*

*


*Product Introduction*

The newly-released* iStick TC200W MOD by Eleaf*, powered by three 18650 batteries, supports VW/TC(Ni/Ti/SS/TCR) modes. It looks fashionable with the unique design of flip-open battery cover and the innovative streamlined shape. With Max output 200W, this MOD brings huge vapor.



*Parameters*

Size: 57 x 37 x 84mm
Cell type: high-rate 18650 cells 
(Discharge current should be above 25A, for example, Sony VTC4)
Output mode: VW/TC(Ni/Ti/SS/TCR-M1,M2,M3) mode
Output wattage: 1-200W
Resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm (TC modes);0.1-3.5ohm (VW mode)
Temperature range: 100－315℃/200－600℉ (TC modes)
Thread type: 510 thread
Color: Black, Grey, White



*iStick TC200W comes with*


1 x Eleaf iStick TC200W Mod (without battery cell)
1 x micro USB cable 

1 x Manual
Simple packing. Customary packing from the factory, the packing is subject to change without notice.



*




*

*iStick 200W TC Features*

1. 200W VW/TC Box MOD
2. Switchable TC(Ni/Ti/SS/TCR)/VW modes
3. Upgradable firmware
4. Powered by three 18650 cells
5. Innovative Flip-open Battery Cover
6. Unique Fashionable Looking with 3 colors
7. 510 Spring Connector

8. Dual Circuit Protection

9. Reverse Polarity Protection



*



*

*Power on/off:* unlock the battery cover on the bottom of the device and install three high-rate 18650 cells correctly; press the fire button five times in quick succession to turn it on/off.
*Vaping: *long press the fire button to take a puff.

*Switch display orientation:* keep pressing left and right button simultaneously for two seconds when the device is powered off, the screen display will rotate 180 degrees.

*Shift between VW/TC mode:* long press the mode button to shift modes.

http://www.heavengifts.com/200W-Eleaf-iStick-TC-Express-Kit.html


----------



## brotiform (18/4/16)

Wanna send me one to review? LOL


----------



## Cobrali (18/4/16)

Haha..i wanna be sent one to review and keep..lol! I got my cuboid and yesterday the balrog. Now i am thinking to go higher so i am doing some research for spending my next paycheck on..haha..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (5/5/16)

Lookie here!

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/istick-200w-by-eleaf


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/16)

I would base my choice on the smallest of the 3 battery mods


----------

